# long tubes



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i have someone with some long tube headers. i do not have any exhaust mods yet and i was wondering if it would be worth it to buy them and put them on? 
will it make that much of a difference if i have the stock exhaust the rest of the way. 
i plan on getting the full exhaust done but i need to save a bit more and might get them because i can get a good deal.
not sure what kind ir how much though so of course those are factors as well.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh yeah, even with the rest of your exhaust being stock, you WILL feel an increase in power with the addition of long tubes. 
BOLT 'EM ON!!


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

If its a good deal then don't pass it up. otherwise you will kick yourself after you get the upgraded exhaust and don't have the LT's. Otherwise he can sell'em to me. What brand are they?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*exhaust*

If the price is right, GO FOR IT.. just remember ALL factory cars suffer from HP robbing restriction,, Restriction with your air intake and restriction with your cars exhaust. If you can increase incoming and outgoing airflow, you get a increase in power


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Also bare in mind that in stock and slightly modified form, as yous would be, the stock intake and exhaust is quite sufficient. Also understand that you car comes stock with a full dual exhaust system. There is really no need to replace it unless you are churning out 500hp+ and taking it to the track regularly.
Yes, you will benefit from the addition of long tube headers, to the tune of 15hp. The real performace gain comes from tuning the car via tuning software and use of a dyno. Turns that 15hp into around 40hp. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*headers*



Route 66 said:


> Also bare in mind that in stock and slightly modified form, as yous would be, the stock intake and exhaust is quite sufficient. Also understand that you car comes stock with a full dual exhaust system. There is really no need to replace it unless you are churning out 500hp+ and taking it to the track regularly.
> Yes, you will benefit from the addition of long tube headers, to the tune of 15hp. The real performace gain comes from tuning the car via tuning software and use of a dyno. Turns that 15hp into around 40hp. :cheers



you are correct in saying the stock system is good. It is better then a lot of stock systems in factory, but headers [ alone ] will make it much better and you can leave the rest of the exhaust alone or add a cat back. If you are pure stock, go For a K & N drop in air filter or a AEM or other brand of COLD AIR INTAKE , that along with the headers will give you a good boost in power and sound much better


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

you will be able to tell a difference still, and if your getting them for a deal then why not lol


----------

